# Frozen window seals or blown regulator?



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, I've read all the threads on stuck windows and can't decide how to diagnose my driver's-side window symptoms. 

We have been at freezing or below most of the last two weeks since the big blizzard hit the Sierra's after the New Year, but my 5'er is garaged at night.

I went on a Lowe's run last night and when I tried to drop the window for ventilation it just clicked and didn't move. No grinding noises; just a "thump-thump-thump" sound.:stickpoke 

I did some anti-roadsalt-maintenance and washed it the Friday afternoon before so I figure perhaps I got something wet that needs a little sunshine to thaw out, just like me! (Man I'm so sick of living with 2 feet of snow on everything!)

If my Bentley repair manuals would arrive from Amazon.com I could possibly figure this out on my own - been ordered since before Xmas... sheesh.

Any feedback out there on the sounds of a frozen window seal vs. blown regulator?

Or perhaps there's another possibility like a disconnected drive mechanism or something?


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Godsogd said:


> Well, I've read all the threads on stuck windows and can't decide how to diagnose my driver's-side window symptoms.
> 
> We have been at freezing or below most of the last two weeks since the big blizzard hit the Sierra's after the New Year, but my 5'er is garaged at night.
> 
> ...


Definitely sounds like its frozen. The same thing happened to me the other night. I put the front defroster on max and pointed a vent toward the window and it was working again after about 30 minutes.


----------



## ARJMServices (Jan 8, 2005)

*Stuck window*

I had the same problem in NC. It was not frozen the window controller switch was bad. $329.00 to replace at private garage.


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Yikes! We got sunshine before noon today for the first time in 2 weeks, we're actually at 37F, whoot! - gonna test after it sits in the sun a bit. Thanks for the feedback! (sorry bout the cash outlay) :tsk:


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

OK, so I warmed up my door in the sun and the darn window.. she ain't a workin! :banghead: 

So after reading that others had manipulated the window pane up and down with their hands, I tried that. Not good.:bawling: The window fell to the bottom of the door and just caught it before it went out of sight. I can hear the mechanism go up and down inside but it just bangs up against the bottom of the glass pane then stops. It seems to be more willing to go down than move back up the more I try it. So I think I'll stop that part altogether. uch: 

So I suppose I'm going to venture into a door panel dissection and become a fully initiated Bimmer owner. I've taped the window shut at the top so It won't slide down again like all the Jetta windows I've heard of in the past.

Can anyone tell me how much time is involved in repairing such an ailment and maybe point me towards some documentation on the subject?


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Try this link...go to the "tips and tricks" section, and then look under the "general" tips for "window regulator replacement." Hope this helps.

http://www.bmwtips.com/


----------



## rph74 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey, let us know how the repair goes. I've done the rear regulator, but I'm not sure about the fronts since they have the side airbags. Good luck!


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Oy vay... I'm on the verge of chickening out and paying my local service guy the quoted $370 to change out the regulator. The more I read about the power mirrors and airbag obstacles; the less I think I want to take a whole weekend to work this out. :tsk: 

It's just to dadgum cold up here to have a pleasant experience without a shop and a good Reznor heater blarring. Of course I do feel somewhat like one of the gang now as my beautiful wife uttered the dreaded phrase...

"I knew we should have kept the Honda" :spank:


----------



## ARJMServices (Jan 8, 2005)

Godsogd said:


> Oy vay... I'm on the verge of chickening out and paying my local service guy the quoted $370 to change out the regulator. The more I read about the power mirrors and airbag obstacles; the less I think I want to take a whole weekend to work this out. :tsk:
> 
> It's just to dadgum cold up here to have a pleasant experience without a shop and a good Reznor heater blarring. Of course I do feel somewhat like one of the gang now as my beautiful wife uttered the dreaded phrase...
> 
> "I knew we should have kept the Honda" :spank:


I had the same reaction to taking apart the fron door. I too have heard "you should have kept your old car
:dunno:


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

*The newbie dodged the dreaded regulator...*

Right on! God's Good...

Just heard back from my newfound independent Bimmer MD. Turns out all the theories were correct, the seal had frozen which caused the glass to pull out of the tray because the bolts were not torqued down hard enough or had come loose. Total damages only $142.25 :smokin:

The best part is that I had the system scanned and safety checked while it was under anesthesia and they found no codes, no fouls, no flags - everything good to go. That's comforting news as I bought this pre-owned and just got around to having it checked. :nono:

So now I think I'll drive it with a bit more "roboosto" and confidence...

At least for now, I just read some posts on ABS sensors that kinda make me want to trade this in for something newer and CPO :eeps: 
Thanks once again for Bimmerfest Wisdom everyone!


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

*WHP (wife Handeling Procedure)*



Godsogd said:


> Oy vay...
> Of course I do feel somewhat like one of the gang now as my beautiful wife uttered the dreaded phrase...
> 
> "I knew we should have kept the Honda" :spank:





ARJMservices said:


> I had the same reaction to taking apart the fron door. I too have heard "you should have kept your old car


Did you try this? As she turns around and walks away, mumble to yourself, (but make sure she 'accidently' overhear you): "I should have kept my old girlfriend, _she _ liked BMW's".

Please post the results here. :bigpimp:


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Nah, I learned long ago that my marriage is much more inportant than cars or things... been 17 years, can't even remember all them other girlyfriends. Besides, we drive Bimmers because we appreciate and demand quality, no? I have a quality life partner, much better than anything Bavaria could produce :thumbup: 

(but hilarious suggestion... :bustingup )


----------

